# performance gain using ipv6 vs ipv4?



## dtiao7eb

hey all,

i noticed the new linksys e4200V2 has ipv6 enabled. will there be any difference using ipv6 on a docsis 3.0 modem? I currently have a 50mb connection with my local provider. do you think its worth the upgrade now? 

thnx!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

ipv6 was created for network expandability. General home use has no need for it, and you wouldn't see any noticable speed increase.


----------



## Dngrsone

For me, IPv6 causes problems with my firewall... I disable it on all my client computers.


----------



## OvenMaster

I found that quite a few websites would fail to load unless I had IPv6 enabled on my XP Home SP3 rig, and it's behind a IPv4 router!


----------

